# [A-Shattrath/Garrosh/Nozdormu] - Cyprix öffnet die Tore für Mythic-Stamm



## Vivial (6. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wir die Gilde Cyprix sind eine neu eröffnete Gilde, die sich aus den Pre-Patch von Legion aus zusammengewürfelten Leuten gefunden haben. Mein Kumpel und ich haben uns vor dem Release von Legion als Ziel gesetzt einer der Top Gilden des Realms zu werden, welches sich am Anfang schwieriger als erwartet gezeigt hat, als neu gegründete Gilde Erfolg und Fuß zu fassen, auf einem Realm, der hauptsächlich aus alten Hasen besteht.

Durch vieles planen, organisieren und diskutieren sind wir nun Platz 7 des Realms und haben unseren eigenen Stamm-Raid erschaffen, welcher uns mehr als stolz macht.

Server: Shattrath, Garrosh und Nozdormu

Was haben wir eigentlich vor?
Hauptsächlich, wie die meisten wohl hier, geht es uns um den Spaß. Den Spaß am Spiel, mit Leuten etwas zu unternehmen, einfach mal im TS zu quatschen. Doch direkt Ingame ist unser Hauptziel den aktuellen Content an Progress auszuschöpfen, was wir durch die nötige Ernsthaftigkeit, Motivation und Disziplin erreichen wollen.

Was haben wir bisher erreicht?
NHC: 7/7
HC: 7/7

Was können wir bieten?
&#8226;    Fester Stammplatz in unseren Raid
&#8226;    Steigender Progress
&#8226;    Fairness hinsichtlich Loot und des gewöhnlichen Member daseins
&#8226;    Persönliches Eingehen auf Wünsche und Anregungen
&#8226;    Außerhalb der Raidzeiten, tägliche Mythic+ runs
&#8226;    Repp-kosten, Pre-Potts und Bufffood gehen auf uns
&#8226;    Atmosphäre wird durch gegenseitige Hilfe geprägt
&#8226;    TS3-Server
&#8226;    Homepage: www.cyprix-wow.de

Was erwarten wir von dir?
&#8226;    Motivation und die nötige Disziplin
&#8226;    Ehrgeiz
&#8226;    Klassenverständnis
&#8226;    Wipefähigkeit
&#8226;    Langfristige Teilnahme

Was wollen wir nicht?
&#8226;    Angeber
&#8226;    Streitereien
&#8226;    Unpünktlichkeit
&#8226;    Bei Bestätigung der Teilnahme nicht auftauchen

Raidzeiten?
2x pro Woche findet unser Progress-Raid statt:
&#8226;    Montag: 19:00-22:30 (18:30 treffen im TS)
&#8226;    Mittwoch: 19:00-22:30 (18:30 treffen im TS)
1x pro Woche findet unser NHC-Raid statt:
&#8226;    Freitag: 19:00-22:30 (18:30 treffen im TS)

Warum genau zu Cyprix?
Durch die investierte Zeit und Aktivität welche in die Gilde gesteckt werden, kannst Du ein Teil sein, der von Anfang an dabei war, diese Gilde bezüglich Progress, Bekanntheit und Persönlichkeit verstärkt.

Wenn noch irgendwelche offenen Fragen bestehen, oder dein Interesse geweckt wurde kontaktiere uns doch einfach Ingame unter:

Vivial#2772
Maromber#2367


----------

